
A Note from Mark Zuckerberg - Icer5k
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/03/a-note-from-mark-zuckerberg/
======
turtlegrids
I'm trying to not read too much into the fact that "Photo of Mark Zuckerberg
and Chris Cox" is under a "Downloads" heading at the end of the... "article".

Makes it feel more like a PR puff piece to me.

optics, yaknow?

